# Post your favorite photo



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Now this thread is for hilarious photos only. We don't need photos of your daughter in a Sundress rolling around in the backyard with a baby cat. This thread is for laughs as I feel this community has gotten too uptight. Photos with words are welcome, as are images from commercial or even rage faces. Have at it ladies and gents.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

This is related to the galaxy nexus.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> This is related to the galaxy nexus.


As I mentioned previously. Uptight. Loosen your chastity belt a bit and turn off PBS. For once in your life, just go with it and enjoy the laughs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

A couple of my favs.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> As I mentioned previously. Uptight. Loosen your chastity belt a bit and turn off PBS. For once in your life, just go with it and enjoy the laughs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


sorry bro.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> A couple of my favs.


Lol thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> sorry bro.


No need to say sorry man. Not offended here or anything. We just need to loosen up the community that is all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread moved to Off Topic due to off topic nature.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I think this thread already exists! It's the demodivational poster thread


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)




----------

